# OE Dosing Funnel



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone had any experience of these? Thought I'd look in to them to see if they might help my dosing technique.

In case you are unaware of what they are, use this link:

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Espresso-Dosing-Funnels_c_324.html

Let me know









Let me know quantity/portafilter size then let me know and I'll add it beside your name.I.E. 1/58mm

The group buy only includes the naked aluminum as OE will not offer discount on the coloured funnels.

This post is to find interest in a group buy of these.

All details are on their website.

Currently on list:


gazbea (2/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

ChiriasDad (1/Beyond Blue/58mm)

PaulN (2/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

pendragoncs (2/Swiss Red/58mm)

garydyke1 (1/Milano Orange/58mm)

vintagecigarman (1/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

bobbytoad (1/Swiss Red/58mm)

lookseehear (1/Naked Aluminium/51mm)

mike 100 (1/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

mrh (1/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

oldman (1/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

shaz76 (2/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

cjbailey1 (1/Naked Aluminium/58mm)

panzanella (1/Naked Aluminium/58mm)


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I've had one for about a year, and I've become very reliant on it. No grounds go astray, even when I overfill a little, or give the PF a swirl to level it out, or give it a good thump to settle the dose. It just makes life simpler. Using it is so much a part of my routine that I would feel a bit naked without it.

If we get a group buy together I'd probably get another, just to have a spare in case something untoward happens to my old one. Not that anything seems likely to - it's a solid bit of kit, with no visible wear that I've noticed.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not something I'd go for, mate. But good idea if a few people want to do a group order.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd be in for a couple. Been talking about these the other day.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks a bit nicer than a cut off yogurt pot


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Mine's the Swiss red, I believe. A very nice colour.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I'd be interested too, I don't get on with the yoghurt pot alternative at all. I always knock it off the portafilter with the chute and get more grounds on the counter than normal.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never had an issue with the vario and static; all grinds come straight down into the filter, but these could be useful for wdt no?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Count me in ; )


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

If people are interested then I shall add your name to the first post







If I've missed you off just let me know

I will email them now and see about any discounts, etc.




Monkey_Devil said:


> but these could be useful for wdt no?


Exactly... Would help you in distributing your grinds without getting them all over the place. They are essentially a "better yoghurt pot" (not meant as an insult to the dosing funnels lol)


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool. Usually i just do wdt method without any yogurt pot etc, i just do it carefully. Part of me would feel uncomfortable about becoming reliant on one of these though.

must save all money for the lady's birthday!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean monkey_devil. I'm just bored of the ear-ache I get from the girlfriend about coffee grounds on the worktop. Maybe that could be your present to her







If you buy that then the kitchen may be a little bit tidier







hehe


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to let you all know, I have emailed Orphan Espresso but they are closed until 4th January. Won't hear anything on this until at least then.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

gazbea said:


> Yeah I know what you mean monkey_devil. I'm just bored of the ear-ache I get from the girlfriend about coffee grounds on the worktop. Maybe that could be your present to her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea, but we don't live together









I'll look forward to seeing what you lot think of them though


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Might not be as appreciative then! Lol


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

typical their website is down!

what colours do they do?

mines 58mm by the way...but you knew that : )


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

It's up again now... In case it goes down again the sizes are:


58mm

53/54mm (Listed as 53.5mm)

51mm

49.4mm

45mm

43.5mm


And yes Gary, I did know







haha


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

orange for me...to match my tamper!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

You're on the list Gary


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Right just a double check the gaggia classic is a 58mm basket?

2/Naked Aluminium/58mm

Ta PaulN


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a standard "58mm" which actually has an internal measurement of ~58.4mm, so 58mm tampers are suitable (I use a 57.5mm Motta which is quoted as "58mm").


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you put me down for one in naked aluminium - 58mm, please?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I'm tempted with one Swiss red in 58mm please.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

@PaulN & @stavros - Details noted

@vintagecigarman - Added to list

Keep them coming guys, might get a really good deal at this rate


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Funny just started using a yoghurt pot and was wondering where i could get a 'proper funnel'

58mm Swiss Red looks good - Pl add me.

OMG that website has some cool things - http://www.orphanespresso.com/Double-Open-Top-Portafilter-Spout_p_2978.html


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

2/Swiss Red/58mm

Interesting 'slap shop' technique they use in the video, might give it a go but i'm not gonna pay £30 for their slap shot tamper mat as it appears to be just a hockey puck on a coloured base, a hockey puck on ebay will set you back a couple of quid.

Jason


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Go on then, count me in for a 51mm Swiss red  I hope that's a fairly close fit for my basket.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

@pendragoncs - Details added

@bobbytoad and @lookseehear - Added to list


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Can I please order a 58mm naked aluminium -- Many Thanks, let me know any details you require thanks again.

P S

Has anyone thought about/got the taller version?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

@mike 100 - added to list


----------



## mrh (Dec 8, 2011)

Could i please be added to the list 1 x 58mm naked aluminium

Cheers MRH


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

gazbea, would you put me down for a 58 Beyond Blue?

(That'll make it a nice match to some of my butlers.de cups







)


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

1/Naked Aluminium/58mm for me please


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ChiarasDad said:


> gazbea, would you put me down for a 58 Beyond Blue?
> 
> (That'll make it a nice match to some of my butlers.de cups
> 
> ...


Sainsbury's sell some very similar to these http://butlers.de/MIX-IT!-Jumbotasse/VM10162309,default,pd.html they were 4 for a tenner on offer ..with saucers


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

@ChiriasDad - Details added to list

@mrh and @oldman - Added to list

Any luck I should hear something from them in the next few days as they reopen tomorrow!


----------



## shaz76 (Dec 30, 2011)

can you please add me to the list 2 x 58mm naked aluminium


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

hi shaz76... also added to the list


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tell you what gazbea, this is looking like a big order!!

Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I know! They better give a good discount! Lol


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

If it's not too late then 1/Naked Aluminium/58mm for me please









Let me know what is best for payment etc.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Not too late. Still awaiting a response from them. Will add you on the list when I get home tonight


----------



## panzanella (Dec 22, 2011)

They look rather useful; please add a 58mm naked aluminium for me


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

@cjbailey1 and @panzanella - Added to the list

Room for more... Looking for about 20. After that, I shall add a reserve list in case anybody on the main list drops out.

I shall chase the request this weekend if nothing heard back by tomorrow. I've heard a few stories that they are not brilliant at responding to emails.

I shall also try and work on figures for rough full price if they are not offering any discount to see if there is any benefit to a bulk order after postage to UK and then postage out to yourselves. Is anybody near the Manchester region as we could arrange a collection? I work in Warrington too if that is of any use.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Update on this... Should have checked their online checking system first! Haha.

Right, this is what they have said:

For a group buy, we can do 15% off, but only for plain aluminum (the colors take a bit of work to do...), any size or quanitity is ok.

So... All of those who are wanting particular colours could you let me know if you are willing to move to silver only or if you are going to pass.

Thanks


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

I could be interested in a 58mm one. BTW how much are they ?


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Hi Gazbea

I don't think I need one now with the new Vario, it's pretty tight under the chute there and I've not been getting any static so far. I'd probably get in more of a mess with one than without.

Sorry for messing you about. I'm going to save up for a naked portafilter instead I reckon.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

@omega - they are $18.50.

@stavros - no probs. I've taken you off of the list. Better to drop out now than after I've ordered


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Plain is fine for me!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers lookseehear. Now updated


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is that $18.50 price with the 15% off?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Without the 15%


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm guessing the 15% would be off the funnel and not p&p. It may be worth seeing what they class as bulk at it may be the case that those who want aluminium(10 on the list at the mo) will get the price -15% and those who want colour can pay the normal.

It's likely we'll all still save on the combined p&p.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im willing to go naked alu for the 15% off...times are hard!


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm happy to swap to a 58mm Alu for the saving.

It may also speed up the order as a whole if others swap to alu as it sounds like the coloured ones may need to be made up specially??

I asume they will also do a significant discount on the shipping price as its a bulk order - May be worth getting a ballpark from them so we can get a gist of overall price?

Thanks


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

These look even better









http://www.orphanespresso.com/Wide-Mouth-Stainless-Dosing-Funnel_p_4064.html#

I assume these are for teh days when youve had too much coffee


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll go naked if it helps, but for the sake of a couple of dollars I'd prefer a coloured.

Let's see what they say when they come back.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Right, I've just done the maths on all of this and doesn't seem to be much of a discount after all...

These are the figures and calculations:

*Pricing with Group Buy*

Exchange Rate (1$ > GBP)	0.64822

Unit cost $18.50

Quantity	20

Sub-total $370.00

Discount (%)	15

Total after Discount $314.50

Delivery $45.54

Total $360.04

Conversion to £ £233.39

Per unit in UK £11.67

Estimated P & P from me £2.50

Total delivered (£) £14.17

*Pricing without Group Buy*

Unit cost $18.50

Delivery $5.30

Total $23.80

Converted rate £15.43

Saving a whopping total of *£1.26*

Doesn't really seem viable for £1.26. Especially after it gives an additional wait time and an additional step for it to get lost in the post!

Shame really. Had it been a UK company it would have been worth it but it was the shipping cost that really killed the price!

I'm going to email them again though to see if they can offer us the price with coupon codes to use individually instead though. Hopefully we can still get something from this.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's "maths" not "math". Good lord, man, we are British!









Aah, just read the rest. What a pain


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pity about that, still thanks very much gazbea for all the work you put in to it.

Mike100


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> It's "maths" not "math". Good lord, man, we are British!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed the typo Mike... Now amended







lol

It is a real pain... Like I said really, shame it isn't a UK company. But then again, if it was a UK company we probably wouldn't be trying to arrange a group buy


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Pity about that, still thanks very much gazbea for all the work you put in to it.
> 
> Mike100


No probs Mike... I will still be putting an email to them over the weekend about a potential promotion code so watch this space


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Confused now are we going to go for the group buy or not? Maybe worth playing a bit hardball 20 units at a better discount or most and see what they say

Postage seems ott for 20 mince pie foils

Ps. I'm ok with £15.50 if we can't do any better seen the major benefits using a yogurt pot over the past feew weeks - clean counter, accurate dosing, easier to break up clumps


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

They ain't budging on price as they've offered 15% already.

It's $5.30 postage per unit so that would work out at around $106 in postage for single orders. It's down to about $45. $60 off on single orders.

Problem we have is that it is from the US so we've got all the taxes, etc to pay for in the postage, etc.

I think that unfortunately due to costings we are going to have to postpone the group buy and buy separately.

Leave it with me a bit tho as I'm going to try and get a voucher code off of them if possible


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok but group buy would still be worth it once you factor in bulk postage saving

As above I'd be ok with £15.50 ish for the benefits it brings


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

All it would save after all deliveries (into UK and then to your house) would be a mere £1.26 per person.

The discount we really receive is written off against the delivery cost.

If I can get a voucher for us all to use against individual orders then that would probably be more beneficial.

That is after discounts applied.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahh I understand now

Thanks


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Many thanks for all your good efforts!

A pity it doesn't look like it will work out after all that.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean. Guess we'll be buying them ourselves now!

Shame the discount didn't really work out


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

And thanks from me for all the good work on this. Fault lies entirely with the vendor's posting prices, which I am sure could be a lot cheaper. Never mind.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the work and the updates on this. I'm happy either way - group buy or not.

Chris.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

cjbailey1 said:


> Thanks for all the work and the updates on this. I'm happy either way - group buy or not.
> 
> Chris.


Did a group buy for these funnels go ahead in the end?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

How do you order these off their site????


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

PaulN said:


> How do you order these off their site????


From this page....

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Aluminum-Portafilter-Dosing-Funnel_p_2415.html

Choose required size & colour.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Go to the home page. They have had a death in the family and closed up shop for the moment.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am sure to be wrong, but I used to use a jam pouring funnel, which are readily available in a variety of shapes and sizes. Just do a search on ebay


----------

